# NPT Riparium update



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Rrrrreeeady for fish!

Sorry about the hard water stains, didn't look so bad before the pics!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

That is looking lovely Mr!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Faaaaaannkz


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks really nice, what you putting in?


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Is that quite dark below the surface or is it just how the picture has turned out? The plants look very healthy down there.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's dark. All 3 sides are painted black.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Just added some Flame Tetras.


----------



## DreamFish (Jan 18, 2012)

Is it just a plant only - no filter aquarium? If so, good idea and good luck keeping the parameters down. What size tank is it?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

DreamFish said:


> Is it just a plant only - no filter aquarium? If so, good idea and good luck keeping the parameters down. What size tank is it?


Yes.

Around 110 Litres.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I *think* there's enough plants in there, certainly more than some people I've seen with natural planted tanks. I also have the roots from the riparium plants sucking up crap. I've trimmed the hygro recently so that should be growing in again soon.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I *think* there's enough plants in there, certainly more than some people I've seen with natural planted tanks. I also have the roots from the riparium plants sucking up crap. I've trimmed the hygro recently so that should be growing in again soon.


Looks the nuts mate


----------



## DreamFish (Jan 18, 2012)

You adding more fish? You've got quite the choice.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

DreamFish said:


> You adding more fish? You've got quite the choice.


I may do in a few weeks or so. Maybe another 5 or so of the same. I like single species tanks.


----------



## DreamFish (Jan 18, 2012)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I may do in a few weeks or so. Maybe another 5 or so of the same. I like single species tanks.


Why not some other smaller _Characidae_?
*
*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

DreamFish said:


> Why not some other smaller _Characidae_?
> *
> *


Then it's two small shoals, I think fish like this need to be kept in much larger numbers to look effective. Probably just me though. I'd rather 20 of one species that 10 of 2 different.

Has anyone kept flame tetras before? They're......feisty.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

So I had to remove the two tallest plants as they were just getting too big to manage. Had a nightmare removing the pots, released half a tonne of crap into the water so I've had to make a waterchange and general syphon job.

Have decided to replace the hydroleca with soil but first need to leave it soaking for a few weeks to release all the ammonia. So now I have half a riparium. The peace lilly and aluminium plant are staying as they are as the roots are way to extensive to remove plus they're growing will in just the leca.

Some new plants came but they were HUGE so they'll just go in the pond come spring.

Annnnd went to buy some smaller plants but the garden centre I went to had precisely zero marginal that weren't frozen solid or 90% dead. I then decided to buy some various swords and I'll convert them to emersed growth ready for the same time the soil can go in. 

And I'm done.


----------

